# Moving to Doha, Qatar



## hushkit (May 27, 2011)

Hi folks,

I have just secured a job with Qatar Airways and will be moving to Doha in 3-4 months time. I am trying to find out information for my girlfriend. We understand that I cannot sponsor her into the country until we are married but that won't be possible for a while. In the mean time I guess her only way in is to seek work which comes with sponsorship. If anyone has any other ideas can you throw them in please.

I have been trying hard to find a job for her but with no luck yet. She is currently Cabin Crew in the UK but cannot go for a job as crew with Qatar Airways as we are not allowed to mix. 
With a BA Hons degree in International travel and tourism management, can anyone suggest a recruitment agency or similar? Hotel reception or Airport work would be perfect.

Many thanks in advance.

lane:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe she can try to get a job with emirates or etihad and be based in the middle east? 

You can try recruitment agencies but not alot of luck in those type of positions on them is my understanding, right now. Directly would probly be better and better results. 

I dont know about qatar but most airport employees reception/assistance jobs in uae are dual arabic/english. Knew a girl who worked in customer service prosition at the airport (egyptian). She didnt make very much as in a salary (less then what most westerners could live on) but not sure if the pay is based on passport in qatar like the uae. Good luck.


----------



## hushkit (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info Jynx. 
When you say dual Arabic/English I presume you mean language spoken, written etc. I hope that's not the case for all positions in hotel receptions etc. I can't imagine too many Asians (for example) arrive with Arabic as a second language. She has applied to a few hotels but it seems they don't sponsor people in. That could be the biggest problem for us. 

Again if anyone has further info to assist me it would be very much appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------

